# Tree Marking Paint



## hutch3912 (Nov 26, 2008)

Whats the major difference between tree marking paint and regular spray paint? Will spray paint absorb into the wood and stain it?
Thanks


----------



## mantis (Nov 26, 2008)

HHHMMMM Thats a good question.I never really thought about it. I never cut for lumber.I am sure someone out here should know. If I had to guess I would say that if you are marking the bark of the tree, I don't think it should bleed thru.But I would do a search first.Sorry I wasn't much help


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2008)

Regular spray paint tends to soak in. Ithink it needs a sealer. Tree marking paint won't so it shows up well. Tree marking paint is also designed to clog at the cruicial moment and run out in the farthest part of the unit.  That's my theory.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Nov 26, 2008)

slowp said:


> Regular spray paint tends to soak in.



Correct, normal spray paint tends to soak in and not be visible.


----------



## RPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Tree marking paint also makes an excellent fire starter / blow torch on those wet rainy wet coast days. I have found too that black bears also like the flavor, especially blue and orange.


----------



## hutch3912 (Nov 26, 2008)

*bleed into lumber*



chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Correct, normal spray paint tends to soak in and not be visible.



will the spray paint bleed into the lumber and render it firewood or stain the heartwood?


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 26, 2008)

if you are painting trees (as in paint landing on bark) no paint will make it to the wood. the advantage of treemarking paint is that its formulated to be thick so it can be sprayed 15-20ft depending on the pressure in the gun, ambient temperature, etc. it is also made to last awhile. ive been in stands where i could find paint marks from the previous cut 13 years before. it would be hard to spot from a machine, but it was there.


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2008)

hutch3912 said:


> will the spray paint bleed into the lumber and render it firewood or stain the heartwood?



Nope. We paint on the bark. The bark gets taken off. The logs are also sometimes (on federal land required here) painted on the ends. Doesn't go into that wood. But it will bleed into your clothing and never wash out. I have marking clothes and regular clothes. My hardhat is coated with the stuff. Throw the empty cans into slash piles and it makes for nice surprises for the slash burning people.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool I was just going to ask about this. Two years ago my Dad and Brother bought 80 acres Adjoining my dad's and my 40. I found some trees marked from 10+ years ago on it. I want to go around the property lines and mark it out. As one of the trails I made stopped 20' from the property line. Luckily I came out to a rock ledge and had to turn. I want to end up with a trail around the property 50' to 100' inside my property line so others cannot use it. 

Billy


----------

